# Is It Possible



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a question in regards to wheter or not it will be possible for me to be hired. I am a veteran with 7 years active service. I was discharged Honorably from the US Navy after 4 years. I served as a Military Police officer for 2 of my 4 years. 
Upon Honorable Discharge from the Navy I enlisted as an Infantryman in the US Army. I served in an Airborne Infantry Unit for 3 years which included two combat deployments. I had an impecable record prior to my return from OEF. I returned stateside got drunk, did coke, and was subsequently discharged with a General Under Honorable Conditions discharge. There were alot of contributing factors that led to my poor judgement. I make no excuses and accept full responsability for my actions.
The issue I have now is the only job I want is one in Law Enforcement and specifically BPD. Is this a pipe dream due to the General Discharge? I have stellar reccomendations from many current Federal and Local LEO's as well as everyone who has ever worked with me. I have been blessed with luck since getting out. I secured a job making tremendously more than I could ever hope to in a LE career. Unfortunately money is not my motivating factor, service to others is. Everyday I have to come to this job amongst self serving individuals it eats away at my core. I have the skills, knoweldge, experience to be a phenomanal officer yet am afraid I may have erased all of that with one stupid decision. 
If anyone has any advice, thoughts, or opinons on this I would welcome your input. Thanks in advance for taking the time and I hope my intial post was not too long winded.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

504CM said:


> The issue I have now is the only job I want is one in Law Enforcement and specifically BPD. Is this a pipe dream due to the General Discharge?


Yes. That General Discharge will haunt you for the rest of your life, so I hope the booze and drugs were worth it.

It is possible to have a discharge changed after the fact; I'd speak to an attorney who is familiar with military law;

http://www.massbar.org/public-and-community-services/need-a-lawyer


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

A less than honorable discharge will not make it past the screening I've given candidates. Change it if you can but don't try to hide the fact you ever had it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the input so far. I would never try and conceal the fact or alter the truth. It is not in my nature. I have lived a life that is about integrity, honor, so on and so forth. I made a stupid mistake that was not in reflection of my character.........I learned long ago that trying to cover your tracks after a screw up is ten times worse than owning up to it. The thing that gets me is alot of folks say "change it" have it upgraded, so on and so forth. Even if I were to upgrade it, this does not erase the incident from the record of life nor really change anything other than what it says in a box on a standard military form. 
I realize that there are people with nefarious motivations for trying to become a LEO. That is the reason there is a vetting process. I have been through screenings before for a TS/SCI Clearance and am otherwise familiar with what is grounds for not giving access to any sensitive postion LE or otherwise. The NYPD did a study in '05 on the effectiveness of thier BI's. The net result was that there was a strong correlation between poor BI's and guys getting on who ran into a multitude of issues down the road. It sucks that I may have screwed myself but that is the reality I have to face. The only real way to find out is to go through the process myself and see where it takes me. I do appreciate you guys taking the time out to offer your input. THANKS!


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

How long ago was your last discharge of general under honorable? If it's been over 2 years you may be eligible to re-enter the military(National guard) via a waiver. Once in the guard there's a high probability that you will be deployed overseas, which upon completion will award you a brand new DD214 with an Honorable discharge. What is the RE code on your most recent DD214?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

ProudAmerican,
I am in the process of working that waiver as we speak. I most likely will be granted the waiver with the intention of doing ANOTHER comabt deployment. Unlike alot of guys I want to go back. Not because I have some hardluck cant find a job on the outside story. Rather I miss the guys and the commitment to a cause greater than ones self. 
A buddy of mine(1811) suggested this course of action as a means to anwser up to my prior discharge. I would still want to have full disclosure with a BI if and when it ever came to that. Could be the long term route to the eventual goal. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

504CM said:


> ProudAmerican,
> I am in the process of working that waiver as we speak. I most likely will be granted the waiver with the intention of doing ANOTHER comabt deployment. Unlike alot of guys I want to go back. Not because I have some hardluck cant find a job on the outside story. Rather I miss the guys and the commitment to a cause greater than ones self.
> A buddy of mine(1811) suggested this course of action as a means to anwser up to my prior discharge. I would still want to have full disclosure with a BI if and when it ever came to that. Could be the long term route to the eventual goal. Thanks for the suggestion.


Well, I have to say that I find your honesty, and willingness to be accountable for your past indiscretions very refreshing, considering this is a line of work where many people you deal with tend to avoid accountability. You seem articulate, and ready to put the work in to succeed in this field. Based on what you have posted, I hope you are able to find a way to get your foot in the door.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

ProudAmerican said:


> If it's been over 2 years you may be eligible to re-enter the military(National guard) via a waiver.


504, If you happened to "piss hot" I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

"If a man builds a thousand bridges and sucks one dick, they don't call him a bridge-builder............. they call him a cocksucker".

It was one mistake, but many other candidates have not made that "one" mistake.

You seem sincere and hold yourself accountable for your actions, good luck.


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

That was profound advice... thank you for your contribution redsox03.


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

usaf1199a said:


> That was profound advice... thank you for your contribution redsox03.


Anytime. My point was one bad decision will ruin all the good someone has done.


----------

